# WADE!!!!! 15999



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2011)

Our fearless leader is at 15999 posts! Wade thanks for all you do for this forum. 


So what profound statement do you think Wade will make for post 6000?


----------



## Flem (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations Wade!!!!


----------



## grapeman (May 13, 2011)

runningwolf said:


> Our fearless leader is at 15999 posts! Wade thanks for all you do for this forum.
> 
> 
> So what profound statement do you think Wade will make for post 6000?





That would have taken place a few years ago........................


Maybe 16000 will be more profound............


----------



## rrawhide (May 13, 2011)

*C - O - N - G - R - A - T - U - L - A - T - I - O - N - S!!!!!







U THE MAN

GOOD JOB 

KEEP SIMILING

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

YEY

YEY






*


----------



## ArdenS (May 13, 2011)

OK Wade, we're all waiting, holding our collective breaths, turning blue in the face, getting all excited about the great gem of wisdom you'll use your 16,000th post to bestow upon us.

BTW, no pressure.


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2011)

runningwolf said:


> Our fearless leader is at 15999 posts! Wade thanks for all you do for this forum.
> 
> 
> So what profound statement do you think Wade will make for post 6000?





He should tell us how he keeps the calluses off his typing finger.... LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2011)

HUMMMM how would you know what Wades fingers feel like?


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2011)

Simple [email protected]@K at the # of post I have here and the other one..


----------



## Scott (May 13, 2011)

Must be something special he is thinking of, taking his time!


----------



## grapeman (May 13, 2011)

If Wade is the Fearless leader, I must be the one that should be feared................ Wade has almost twice as many posts as I do because he has to try twice to type it right!


Just kidding Wade. You are a great Co - Admin. I know I couldn't do it without you here.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2011)

appleman said:


> Wade has almost twice as many posts as I do because he has to try twice to type it right!





Now that was funny


----------



## Randoneur (May 13, 2011)

Wade - how many keyboards have you gone through??? 



16000 should be the start of a new thread.


----------



## Wade E (May 13, 2011)

Dont know what the 16000th post was as I just found this thread. Been pretty busy over here!! Rich, your just jealous of the callouses Ive built up so now I can get through the pain! Hehehe Thanks all!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2011)

Wade you are smoking. Just past 12000 on WMT and 16000 here. Totally awesome!


----------



## Rocky (May 13, 2011)

Wade, 





Congratulations and thanks for all the great insight. BTW, is it true you can actually post a reply in your sleep? You need to get some voice recognition software before your fingers fall off.


----------



## Randoneur (May 14, 2011)

How does he find time to make wine?


----------



## Wade E (May 14, 2011)

Luckily I dont have to make too much because I dont drink much. I sneak one in when I can and it ages gracefully in the carboy if you know what I mean!



Yep, laziness!


----------



## Brent2489 (May 14, 2011)

COME ON!!!!Someone has to take the time to find the 16000 post!!!

(I have had too much wine tonight to do it)


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2011)

brent2489 said:


> COME ON!!!!Someone has to take the time to find the 16000 post!!!
> 
> (I have had too much wine tonight to do it)








Posted in "your user name"



<TABLE style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" =tableBorder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =msgOddTableSide vAlign=top rowSpan=4><A name=149221></A>Wade 
Administrator Group 








Forum Moderator 

Joined: July 03 2006 
Online Status: Offline 
Posts: 16004 
</TD>
<TD =msgOddTableRow vAlign=top>





 Posted: Yesterday at 8:37pm</TD></TR>
<TR =msgOddTableRow>
<TD =msgLineDevider height=150 vAlign=top>
<DIV style=": left; OVERFLOW: auto" =msg>Or Crow Crest </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Waldo (May 15, 2011)

MAybe George will award ole wade with a new computer !!!!


----------



## grapeman (May 15, 2011)

Naw, he just needs new nimble fingers to type on the laptop keyboard. I use a regular keyboard so I don't get to use that excuse very often.


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2011)

Yep, that was the post! I thought there would have been Doves released and stuff like that!!!


----------



## grapeman (May 15, 2011)

There was Wade. Hundreds of bars of Dove Soap. It was a mass shower accident. All these released Doves falling on the shower floors caused hundreds of innocents to fall in the shower, breaking countless waterpipes. Water was flooding all over town in Connecticut. The local news reporters were trying to get to the root of it and people all over town asked what they should do in the knee deep water. The Mayor had the solution to the problem- "Wade" he said.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

LMAO that was too funny!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

Wade said:


> Yep, that was the post! I thought there would have been Doves released and stuff like that!!!




Sorry late release....


----------



## ibglowin (May 15, 2011)

Congrats Wade! Mr. 16K. Quite amazing when you think about it.

9 post a day for almost 5 years.Thats some dedication!


----------



## Goodfella (May 15, 2011)

Wow Wade!!!


Keep at it Buddy....


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2011)

Hey, when there is great people like you guys here its very easy!!!!!!!


----------



## bcfryer (May 30, 2011)

I know I have not beenon the forum long but I have taken alot of Wades info as what I need to do. I just started 4cc winery series kits. two have been active for 30 days , a super tuscan, a cabernet , and today a I started a california Zin and a sarah.


----------



## Rocky (May 30, 2011)

Ben, 


I have both the Super Tuscan and Cabernet going right now. I am going to tell you, you will really like the Super Tuscan. Have you tasted it yet? I think it is the best wine I have made so far from any of the kits. 


Hey, and the Cabernet is great too! I am really sold on the _CC Winery Series._


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2011)

You need to make the Syrah and the Rosso Grande. The Syrah is right behind the Tuscan IMO!


----------



## bcfryer (Jun 1, 2011)

Got em covered. Question, are there any clearing additivesI could use to replace the ones packed with the Winery series kits from RJ? There is a shell fish derivative I wouldvery much like to avoid. Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2011)

There are many but they dont work as good with maybe the exception of Sparkaloid. Its a little more work as you have o boil water for it but Ive heard it works great also. As far as the shellfish derivative goes they had a big write up a few years ago on how safe it really is as the process of making eliminates all the proteins to anyone who has a allergy to it.


----------

